# Jasmina Manolescu



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

Jasmina is only 20 years old, and she is a very good singer. 
A very known piece, Euphoria with her voice: 



You can also find many records with her on georgedragomirfani youtube channel


----------



## tenorgeorge (Mar 14, 2013)

Speechless






Born this way


----------

